
Default Browser Styles Should Be the New Quirks Mode - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/default-browser-styles-should-be-the-new-quirks-mode-846a76fa21c
======
CM30
Well, it's an idea I've thought about recently. Why do we have to overwrite
browser styles when in an ideal world, we should be able to disable them
altogether?

